# Disque dur interne powerbook G4



## madax194 (16 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour a tous je suis Axel, 

J'ai PB G4, et depuis 3 jours mon disque dur interne deconne tres serieusement (tres lent, impossible de transferer les données sur un DD externes, et ne demarre pas l'ordi)

Je pense que cela peut venir des tetes de lectures du disque qui sont peut etre demagnetisées. J'arrive tout de meme a voir les donnée qui sont dans le disque mais impossible de les transferer. 

Aussi je fait appel a votre experience et certainnement a vos compétence plus poussée en matiere d'informatique que les miennes pour me repondre.

Y'a t'il tout de meme un moyen pour recuperer les données du disque ?

Qui pourrait eventuellement me le faire ?

Le passage par l'achat et changement de DD interne est elle une etape plus qu'obligatoire et je declare forfait pour mon ancien DD et mes donnée seront perdues :casse: 

A tous merci d'avance, 
Axel


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,

un peu plus de précision serait bienvenue sur la configuration de ton powerbook.
version OS, etc....

C'est assez confus. 

Le disque est lent.....OK

Tu peut lire les données du disque mais pas démarrer avec?

Alors comment demarre tu ton mac, avec le cd ?

Tu ne peut pas tranférer les données sur un autre disque mais tu peut les lirent?

Comment essai tu de les transférer, et sur quel type de DD externe ?


----------



## madax194 (17 Janvier 2007)

Je suis sur OSX.3

Il ne demarre pas donc j'ai installé l'os sur mon DD externe, je peux ouvrir certains documents mais avec beaucoup de patience, et j'essaye de transferer mes données en les faisant glisser tout simplement vers mon DD externe.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Janvier 2007)

V&#233;rifie ton &#233;tat SMART (--> utilitaire de disques).


----------



## madax194 (17 Janvier 2007)

Déja fait mais ça donne rien il dit que c'est tout cassé dedans


----------



## madax194 (19 Janvier 2007)

Aux secours SVP.


----------



## JPTK (19 Janvier 2007)

madax194 a dit:


> et j'essaye de transferer mes donn&#233;es en les faisant glisser tout simplement vers mon DD externe.




PAs grand chose de mieux &#224; faire, faut en r&#233;cup&#233;rer le maximum ainsi, d'o&#249; l'importance primordiales des sauvegardes. Une fois les transferts effectu&#233;s, tu changes le DD, c'est assez facile m&#234;me si le PWB est assez chiant &#224; ouvrir...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Janvier 2007)

Quand je lis &#231;a, je me dis que je fais bien de sauvegarder quotidiennement.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2007)

cette mésaventure m'inspire trois choses

1 vérifier régulierement le bon fonctionnement du disque dur
2 sauvegarder,sauvegarder,sauvegarder.... 
3 avoir sous la main un outil pour réparer les dossiers qui peuvent l'être.....


----------

